# Carbon fibre fabrication?



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

Can anyone give me some good information about carbon fibre fabrication? How is it done, where is it done etc? I am looking into either doing custom fenders/hoods etc at my shop, or having a shop that does carbon fibre do it for us. Any info appreciated! BTW we are located in Ontario Canada.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have a friend that is interested in doing custom carbon fiber hoods for us if we get enough people. check in the b14 section for the basic design.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Carbon Fiber Fabrication*

Yo if you guys need carbon fiber fabrication of any kind go to Carbontrix.com.......they can do anything, ask for Robert Tallini hes really cool....races the cool red Eclipse turbo youll see at the site. As far as carbon fiber hoods....look no further than Fiberimages.com.....they make the best quality carbon fiber hoods for both us B13 and B14 boyz. I hope this helps. Peace


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

for good fabbing of C/F:

you will need:

A flawless mold.
Top-shelf Carbon weaving
Perfectly mixed resin
A giant, 6000 degree autoclave to slow cure it.
The skills and knowledge of the uber-pro.


hate to say it, but C/F fabrication is not for the timid or the hobbiest. Not tryin to offend anyone or anything, but there are only a handful of knowledgeable enough people on nf to do it properly. 

i wish i could do it. it would be kickass. 

if you make the right connections, you might be able to find people with the resources to do it for you, plus the whole friend's discount. that's what i'm workin on. I make the weirdest requests for stuff.


----------

